# Aquaball for Shrimp?



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm planning to setup a 20h for my CRS and RCS. The only filtration would be a Eheim Aquaball. Do you think it will be too powerful at it's lowest setting? Would the babies get suck in?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes you will need to wrap sponge around the intake. You would pretty much need to do this for any filter intake.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

The width of Aquaball is pretty big. Any ideas on what to use?


----------



## redcherryshrimp (Oct 27, 2008)

a sponge over the intake will slow it down.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i've never seen a aquaball before but i dont think it could be bigger than the biggest aquaclear spoges could it?


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Here is what it looks like
http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/indexc127.html?key=liniendetail_27481_ehen

I think it would work. All I need is buy need filter pad 'cause mine is all dry and shrivel.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

In the case of this filter, the intake is already a sponge - I don't see a need to modify it. If I understand the mechanics correctly, you'd have to have baby shrimp go in the slits (they can), through a pre sponge (possibly), through another sponge (now we're pushing it), to get to the impeller...

I can see them feeding on the first sponge, but getting sucked in?


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

You're right. After looking it again, it is already sponge and the bottom is cover. I'll go soak the filter pads again to see if it'll go back to the original size.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

I suggest putting something thin around the intake for protection, even though the inside is sponge, they will most likely get stuck in there.

I rubberbanded a net from a aquarium net over the intake of my powerfilter, worked perfectly and barely restricted any intake power.

You will need a bigger rubberband and net if you wanted to do it with something like this, but it's the same general idea, something thin but nothing the shrimp can get through.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Let me get this straight.

They'll get stuck on the sponge - but not on something 1mm away from the sponge with as fine if not finer material make up.

Sorry, not following that logic... help me understand?


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

It's less force because they are not inside of the actual filter, it's a lot easier to get off a net around the filter, then inside the filter.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Ahhh, gotcha - I'm not trying to be rude, just trying to understand where you are coming from.

I looked at the filter and thought there was no space between filter sponge and the casing...sounds like you are thining there is.

I used ot do something very similar to your idea on Aquaclear intakes - I'd get a small filter media bag, and used a rolled section of flexible plastic for needlepoint as a spacer (think as a tube inside the media bag). It made a big section around the intake wrapped in the fine mesh of the filter bag.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah I think there is spacing, but I honestly don't know. Can't tell.

Before I tried the aquarium netting I used a filter bag that came with my whisper in-take filter. Just took the carbon and gate thing out of it. Worked well for awhile but it's meant to capture stuff so it wouldn't let anything through after awhile and it make my powerfilter just drip water instead of a waterfall.

Then I thought of the netting idea and it works very well compared to my last failing idea lol. Trial and error.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I just examine my Aquaball again. The 2nd casing has slits all around. The bottom is solid. The only way to get to the 1st casing is going through the sponge. There is no gap between the 1st and 2nd casing.

The piece that holds the filter pad for the 1st casing has slits on the inside and holes on the top. Water must pass the pad to travel upward. This 1st casing is solid all round.

Thanks for the idea of putting a netting around, but I think I need it after re-examining it.

For a HOB filter I would use sponge over the intake. This is what I have in my 5g shrimp tank now. I'm going to replace it with a Filter-Max Pre-Filter.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i used to use a in tank filter thats like that with shrimp and i thought it was too powerful so i wraped filter floss arount it. it worked extremely well for me. even though the shrimp probably wont be able to get to the simpeller, it'll be easy for it to get stuck especially with such a strong current all around the filter.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

I think its too strong for shrimp tank but replace the sponge is a good idea. make sure you use fine sponge.


----------

